# Its probably going to get slow for a while



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Last 3 years it always gets real slow for me right after New Years. A lot of people make New Years resolutions to make more money and sign up for delivery gigs. Its similar to how gyms get really crowded after 1/1 but most people wind up quitting pretty fast. It dies out after a couple weeks but I suggest everyone sign up for as many gigs as possible.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I've read several warning that RS really slows Jan and Feb as cold weather and maxed out holiday spending affects demand. OTOH, after kids go back to school 2nd week of January, a bunch of lunch ladies, bus drivers, teachers and school custodians who dabble in rideshare during school breaks will be back to their day jobs and out of our hair for awhile.

OTOOH, stay at home moms and dads stuck with the kids all day during school breaks will once again be free to gig drive during school hours

Therefore, the net effect should be more ants out midday but fewer in the early AM...we'll see.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm a crack of dawn 🐜 all year long


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

I got approved for insta cart and grubhub! Postmates ain't cutting it anymore.. 

So I will be doing Postmates, grubhub and instacart. 

I got deactivated from uber and DoorDash. Fk em!!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

About 2 weeks ago I was approved for GH. Picking up equipment on Monday. Also signed up with Postmates about the same time. Now I'm on Uber Eats, (haven't logged on in about a year) Uber X, (haven't logged on in about two years) Doordash, GH, Postmates, and Amazon Flex. 
Probably moving back to Texas in a couple months. If I can't make any or all of those work for me, there's no hope lol


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Last 3 years it always gets real slow for me right after New Years. A lot of people make New Years resolutions to make more money and sign up for delivery gigs. Its similar to how gyms get really crowded after 1/1 but most people wind up quitting pretty fast. It dies out after a couple weeks but I suggest everyone sign up for as many gigs as possible.


True ..if u can garantly pay like on G.H. or Favor be pretty cool other wise next 2 months it will be slow. Like DD its busy in my area but was dead today..blocks on GH and Favor made my day..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Probably correct on all accounts.

Orlando won't pick up until the conventions start back up. Going to take a week or 3 off because i worked myself ragged making bank for the Disney world rush.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Last 3 years it always gets real slow for me right after New Years. A lot of people make New Years resolutions to make more money and sign up for delivery gigs. Its similar to how gyms get really crowded after 1/1 but most people wind up quitting pretty fast. It dies out after a couple weeks but I suggest everyone sign up for as many gigs as possible.


Not Here.

MARDI GRAS IS COMING !


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Not Here.
> 
> MARDI GRAS IS COMING !


Nice hopefully the Saints can avoid bad luck and take home the trophy this year. They def have the team to do it but it's going to be tough


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

It probably depend on your market.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Kewl-driver said:


> It probably depend on your market.


Yea obviously there's exceptions for everything. I'm talking about most areas

There's definitely going to be a lot more drivers signing up, no matter what area you're in. If you happen to be in a really busy area then it might not effect you as much. Didn't realize I had to explain this


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea obviously there's exceptions for everything. I'm talking about most areas
> 
> There's definitely going to be a lot more drivers signing up, no matter what area you're in. If you happen to be in a really busy area then it might not effect you as much. Didn't realize I had to explain this


damn I thought that since Christmas Eve all the way to New Year's Day would be dead which it was so I thought it would pick up today but no it's still completely dead


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Last 3 years it always gets real slow for me right after New Years. A lot of people make New Years resolutions to make more money and sign up for delivery gigs. Its similar to how gyms get really crowded after 1/1 but most people wind up quitting pretty fast. It dies out after a couple weeks but I suggest everyone sign up for as many gigs as possible.


Agreed. Last night was probably my worst night in memory. Ran all the apps and in three hours I got 2 DD pings, 1 GH, and 0 UE. Gave up and went home.

All three pick ups had other orders waiting. That tells me the main problem right now is too many drivers. Been the same every January. They won't last long so just got to ride it out a few weeks.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Winter warm-up will save the day! :big grin:


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Forgot to mention customers making resolutions to save more money and eat out less.


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Forgot to mention customers making resolutions to save more money and eat out less.


Also customers vowing to lose weight. That will last 2 weeks max. :wink:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

EasyRider1 said:


> Also customers vowing to lose weight. That will last 2 weeks max. :wink:


Fatties stay fat for a reason! :roflmao:


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> damn I thought that since Christmas Eve all the way to New Year's Day would be dead which it was so I thought it would pick up today but no it's still completely dead


I took 2 weeks off. Tonight's my first night back. Not bad. 1.7 Boost this afternoon and 2.0 tonight.
We have a mixed blessing here with 2 universities: Fewer drivers during winter break but fewer customers, too.
IIRC, last January was crazy once classes started. New students + new Drivers waiting on activation.

PS: I remember last Dec being dead and it picking up in Jan. After several people suggested the opposite, I started doubting my memory so when a couple of blocks opened up last week, I grabbed one to test the waters.
5:30-7:00 I got two pings. Made $20. Went home.

On track to make $100 today in 6 hours.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Nice hopefully the Saints can avoid bad luck and take home the trophy this year. They def have the team to do it but it's going to be tough


Better luck next year.


----------

